

Google Chrome OS is Linux. Not. (Here comes applinuxes?) - amitu
http://fwd2tweet.com/59/

======
dustmop
Sounds like the conclusion is that Chrome OS _is_ Linux, but only in the
strict sense - the kernel and not the distribution.

~~~
amitu
It sure sound like a good project. Google gears lets you put all your
javascript etc offline when net is not available. Even otherwise, all OS like
components and downloadable programs of today can be converted to
XPI's/Browser extensions.

Just move the tab bar at the botton, Bookmarks button in place of "Start Menu"
and you have nearly got yourself a complete desktop. New windows with multiple
tabs can act like multiple desktop features of Gnome/KDE.

If nothing else, it would be an interesting experiment, I frankly do not see
any reason it can't be done by someone who knows enough of linux startup
scripts, and desktop environments.

------
Hoff
Google hypes what looks to be a Linux thin client targeting netbooks?

Call me back in 2010 or whenever GCOS arrives on the market, and I'll compare
it to then-current Moblin and Linux distros and Microsoft Windows for the
netbooks.

(And GCOS? Wasn't that an OS from GE? Fifty years ago?)

------
dforbin
The big question is, will these netbooks and such running chrome os have all
the linux tools available, or is this going to be a certified google world,
with google package management?

~~~
massa
will only run cloud apps. if your cloud apps aren't as smart and offlineable
as google's, too bad for you.

~~~
dforbin
that's what it is sounding like. lame

